# Radio program format changes and shows dropped



## debodun (Jul 2, 2014)

I used to listen to a radio station that played "oldies" and "American standards" - you know - Frank Sinatra, Doris Day, Big Bands, etc. This week I tuned in only to be greeted with, let me say, more "contemporary" music. I did a little investigating and found out that the station I was familiar with had changed its frequency in an attempt to focus on areas closer to larger population centers. Now I can hardly hear it. It sounds like trying to listen to faint music over a large frying pan of sizzling bacon. It's like that station turned their backs on loyal listerers out in the "boonies".

On another station I frequent, they dropped one program I liked. I sent an email to that station and the reply was that they decided to discontinue that program because it "didn't have enough support", whatever that means.

Things are changing and not for the better, in my opinion. Seems money rules, not popularity.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 2, 2014)

Our local station was my favorite because they played a really good mix of old and new country and even some bluegrass. Then they merged with a station from a smaller town but went with the other stations format. I now listen to a station from the city but it's not as good as the local station used to be.

Change is not often for the better.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2014)

They're constantly making changes to my radion stations and hosts, especially on AM.


----------



## marinaio (Jul 2, 2014)

debodun said:


> I used to listen to a radio station that played "oldies" and "American standards" - you know - Frank Sinatra, Doris Day, Big Bands, etc. This week I tuned in only to be greeted with, let me say, more "contemporary" music. I did a little investigating and found out that the station I was familiar with had changed its frequency in an attempt to focus on areas closer to larger population centers. Now I can hardly hear it. It sounds like trying to listen to faint music over a large frying pan of sizzling bacon. It's like that station turned their backs on loyal listerers out in the "boonies".
> 
> On another station I frequent, they dropped one program I liked. I sent an email to that station and the reply was that they decided to discontinue that program because it "didn't have enough support", whatever that means.
> 
> Things are changing and not for the better, in my opinion. Seems money rules, not popularity.



If you listen to radio over the internet try WWW.KEZW.com, it's our local pre-sixties format station that plays music from the thirties through the fifties.


----------

